# Bike tires that won't go flat. BAD IDEA



## KCI (Jul 14, 2011)

DW & I bike for exercise and when one tire went flat, I decided to replace the old fashion tubes (with air in them) to Bell's No-Mor Flats tubes (solid flexable tubes with no air in them). They go inside the tire, just like the old tubes. Sounded like a great idea.* Unfortunately it's a horrible idea*. Installation is very difficult and if you are sucessful, you end up with a bike that is way harder to peddle. Once the conversion is made the tire looks and feels like the old tire, but when you ride the bike it's like you are riding on a soft beach. The effort to propel yourself is way harder, kind of like if you changed a exercise bike from easy to difficult.
*So, beware of changing to No-More Flats. * They cost $20 each at WalMart so they aren't cheap. I will be returning them to WalMart.
KCI Wingman


----------



## am1 (Jul 14, 2011)

If only you could add some air pressure to these once they are installed.


----------



## Patri (Jul 15, 2011)

Sounds like me. I went on a community festival bike ride through the countryside last summer. The majority of folks had slick 10+ speed bikes with narrow tires, and I had my trusty 3-speed with wider tires. The hills were murder, but I pedaled my little heart out and refused to walk ever. I made the whole trip but will never do it again. I'm not going to buy a better bike. I only occasionally toodle around the neighborhood as it is.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info.  I have an Electra Townie with Fat Frank tires which I keep blown up to the max.  Biked at 6 a.m. today from my house in Boca down to Deerfield Beach oceanfront to see the sun come up - took about an hour and 15 minutes and was great exercise besides being really nice.  Linda


----------



## Elan (Jul 15, 2011)

A better solution is the tire liners that go between the tire and tube.  

http://www.amazon.com/Mr-Tuffy-Bicycle-Tire-Liner/dp/B0048LO6BQ

  Just don't give yourself pinch flats installing them.


----------



## zinger1457 (Jul 15, 2011)

After going through a series of recurring flats I switched to bike tires that have a kevlar belt and the flat problems were greatly reduced.  In Arizona we have goat head thorns (pea size) that are all over the road, especially in the fall, and they like to attach themselves to tires.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 15, 2011)

zinger1457 said:


> After going through a series of recurring flats I switched to bike tires that have a kevlar belt and the flat problems were greatly reduced.  In Arizona we have goat head thorns (pea size) that are all over the road, especially in the fall, and they like to attach themselves to tires.


Goat heads are the worst!  (we have them here in Colorado as well)  But after installing the liners (like the ones in Elan's post), I have never had a flat since -- and this includes a fair amount of off-road, single-track mountain biking.

Kurt


----------

